# top



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 12, 2009)

Does there exists a 'top' or similar type of utility that displays
each CPU separately?  Something that looks like this (taken from NetBSD):


```
load averages:  0.96,  0.93,  0.86                  up 0 days,  3:31   18:36:22
61 processes:  59 sleeping, 2 on processor
CPU0 states: 34.6% user,  0.0% nice, 12.1% system,  0.0% interrupt, 53.3% idle
CPU1 states: 38.0% user,  0.0% nice,  8.4% system,  0.0% interrupt, 53.6% idle
Memory: 1432M Act, 147M Inact, 1344K Wired, 11M Exec, 1432M File, 224M Free
Swap: 4104M Total, 4104M Free

  PID USERNAME PRI NICE   SIZE   RES STATE      TIME   WCPU    CPU COMMAND
11867 root      55    0    13M  118M CPU/1      0:03 82.87% 15.04% cc1plus
   15 root     -18    0     0K   17M genput/0   0:12  0.00%  0.00% [ioflush]
 1387 depaepe    2    0   408K 2844K select/0   0:06  0.00%  0.00% sshd
   16 root     -18    0     0K   17M aiodon/0   0:04  0.00%  0.00% [aiodoned]
    1 root      10    0   104K  984K wait/0     0:01  0.00%  0.00% init
15923 depaepe   28    0   212K 1296K CPU/0      0:00  0.00%  0.00% top
 4293 root      18    0  1048K 1992K pause/1    0:00  0.00%  0.00% tcsh
 2349 root      18    0   236K 1124K pause/0    0:00  0.00%  0.00% csh
28669 root      18    0   236K 1124K pause/1    0:00  0.00%  0.00% csh
   12 root      14    0     0K   17M crypto/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [cryptoret]
    6 root      10    0     0K   17M usbtsk/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [usbtask-hc]
    9 root      10    0     0K   17M usbevt/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [usb2]
    8 root      10    0     0K   17M usbevt/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [usb1]
    3 root      10    0     0K   17M pmsres/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [pms0]
    7 root      10    0     0K   17M usbtsk/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [usbtask-dr]
    5 root      10    0     0K   17M usbevt/0   0:00  0.00%  0.00% [usb0]
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2009)

Top -P


----------



## adamk (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, it's called top 


```
last pid: 99249;  load averages:  0.00,  0.01,  0.01                                             up 3+02:53:26  10:47:51
130 processes: 1 running, 129 sleeping
CPU:  2.1% user,  0.2% nice,  1.1% system,  0.3% interrupt, 96.2% idle
Mem: 76M Active, 677M Inact, 178M Wired, 46M Cache, 110M Buf, 7168K Free
Swap: 2013M Total, 142M Used, 1871M Free, 7% Inuse

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE  C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
```

That's what the C field is for 

There's also the -P option to show per CPU usage statistics


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, thanks, next time I better first check the man pages...:r


----------

